# Profile / Signature



## pepsicola (Sep 14, 2007)

How can I set up my profile etc to show the TToc logo an signature strip?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Whats your TTOC membership number?

Nick


----------



## pepsicola (Sep 14, 2007)

Nem said:


> Whats your TTOC membership number?
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick
01330

Craig


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've set up your TTOC group and avatar.

Have a look here for your sig strip:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=72804

Nick


----------



## pepsicola (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for that Nick all working now


----------

